# Any jobs in Rheinland-Pfalz?



## fitz2k2 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello everyone.I live in the states. I want to move to germany by the end of summer.Does anyone know any job opening or websites that I can apply at in Rheinland-Pfalz or close by it or spangdahlem?How do I go about of getting a work visa as well?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

It rather depends on what sort of work you do.

German government sites have all kinds of information (in English) about procedures and requirements for getting various types of work visa, which is possible though not automatic. Google away...


----------



## fitz2k2 (Jun 29, 2013)

What are the the links to them?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Google


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

More specifically: Germany Work Visa


----------



## mikesilvia (Jul 6, 2013)

I would check the Ramstein and Spand websites for a postion that would allow you to keep a military ID Card. If you can get that life will be much easier for you. If its a full privilage Card, its an automatic visa and gives you access to the base shopping facilites which will save you money..no German tax. The base fuel is much much cheaper. Good luck


----------

